# Someone whith kona sutra¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



## ironman13 (Aug 3, 2009)

someone with Kona Sutra. want to buy the Kona Sutra 2015, let me know how it goes with covers of 50 mm since according to the official website is the maximum allowed, have passed through my mind the Salsa Fargo, Singular Griphon, Surly Ogre, but the sutra see more tumbleweed and since I have five mountain bike more, I think this'll get another range of use, including cycling traveler, i hope your hope and advice and sorry for my English


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't have a Kona Sutra but I'll have go at this. The Sutra is a standard touring bike, and it looks like a nice one at that. Most touring bikes are built around 700x35 to 700x42 tires. Those are good tire sizes for touring on pavement. It seems reasonable to me that the Sutra would be limited to 700x50 tires, and I would bet that you couldn't put tires that big on without removing the fenders. If all you are planning to do is tour or ride on pavement, that bike would be a perfect choice.

You could also put some knobby cyclocross tires on that bike and ride on gravel or dirt roads. You can even do that with just regular touring tires also, but knobbies definitely work better. And if you went with a light bikepacking setup you could tour off pavement also. But if you wanted to ride dirt roads fully loaded with panniers I would probably go with something that could run a bigger tire. The Kona Rove will take a bigger tire than the Sutra. The Sutra is a classic touring bike updated to use disc brakes. The Rove is a more modern design using the new philosophy that bigger tires are better.

The Salsa Fargo and the Singular Gryphon are 29" mountain bikes designed to be run with drop bars. The Surly Ogre is a mountain bike with a eye towards touring. They are mountain bikes that you can tour on, where as the Konas are touring bikes that you can ride on dirt roads with.


----------



## ironman13 (Aug 3, 2009)

the kona sutra and rove are the same frame


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah, I don't understand what the selling point of the Rove is supposed to be. Even if it weren't substantially more expensive than the Sutra I'd still actually prefer the build of the Sutra to the Rove's. The VAST majority of cycle tourers would end up building brand new wheels if they did purchase the Rove because it's designed on 28-spoke wheelset, and they typically lean hard in favour of 36-spokes, with 32 being acceptable for many.

Anyways, sorry, haven't got one. What bikes do you already have?


----------



## ironman13 (Aug 3, 2009)

i have

montain

lynskey ridgeline 29er ( terralogic , xo grift shift, xtr cranks, dt 240 + extralite )

on one inbred 29er (sun ringle flea , shimanto xt whith sram attack grift shinft, salsa cromoto, and front tire surly knard 29 x 3.0) it is my actual bike touring 

kona kula primo 2006 26er ( xt, easton, reba)

road 

cervelo r3 ( superecord 11v , shamal , 3t )

look 292 titanio reynolds ( duraace 10v , ritchey wcs)

torrot marathon race , classic steel bike years 80


----------

